# Puppy Diarrhea?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan had some loose stool last night,but this am is was really watery.
I called the vet and asked if it was a side effect from the vaccination,they said could be.I gave Duncan 2 treats yesterday which also may be the cause.So he ate breakfast this am,the vet told me to skip lunch and for dinner if he has any diarrhea to give him some boiled rice with cottage cheese,the same amt as would be his kibble dinner.Does this sound right?
Could it just be that he is still getting used to his new surroundings?Anyone else have diarrhea problems when they got their new pup?
I am a little worried about this little guy.He is drinking his water and acting very playful.Is there anything else I should do??
Thanks,
Dot


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

That's pretty common, just keep an eye on it.

boiled rice and cottage cheese is ok, but might upset his tummy. If you don't want to do cottage cheese, you can do chicken. 

I agree, canned pumkin is good for firming up stools.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ditto to canned pumpkin, and I would also do rice and boiled chicken, not a huge fan of cottages cheese (me and the dogs). 

If the diarrhea doesn't clear up, I would take stool sample to the vet to check for giardia and coccidia. Both are pretty common in young puppies and can be brought on by stress of changing new environment and easily treated. I would actually drop off the stool sample as soon as he goes potty next time.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be giving him boiled chicken and rice for dinner.Obviously no seasoning right? And as much as he would get of his kibble,do I mix it with the kibble?
If I do the canned pumpking how much should I give him.He weighs 4 lbs. THanks all!!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

juliav said:


> Ditto to canned pumpkin, and I would also do rice and boiled chicken, not a huge fan of cottages cheese (me and the dogs).
> 
> If the diarrhea doesn't clear up, I would take stool sample to the vet to check for giardia and coccidia. Both are pretty common in young puppies and can be brought on by stress of changing new environment and easily treated. I would actually drop off the stool sample as soon as he goes potty next time.


I AGREE WITH JULIAV ALL THESE THINGS COULD BE THE PROBLEM ALSO SOMETIMES THE CHANGE IN THE DRINKING WATER COULD BE THE PROBLEM. TRY GIVING HIM FILTERED WATER.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Everyone gave you great advice. Houston was the same way. The vet gave him med just in case because you cannot always see coccidia under the microscope. 

Its hard being a new Hav Mom. I know everything the first few days made me nervous.

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - I think he is a litle young for the dairy .. Boiled chicken and rice sounds good with maybe a litle chicken broth . I thikn it might be a reaction to his vaccine .


----------

